
A 40-Year ‘CONSPIRACY’ of Hackers and Dr at VA Hospitals - Hermitian
https://tifanykbaret84.wordpress.com/2017/03/19/a-40-year-conspiracy-at-the-va/
======
DrScump
Word-for-word copy of

[http://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2017/03/vista-
computer-...](http://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2017/03/vista-computer-
history-va-conspiracy-000367)

which was posted earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13908249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13908249)

Not just a word-for-word copy... even the _capitalizations_ are identical.

